# SWR 2012



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Grant caught 1 spotty Friday
Louis caught 1 spotty Saturday
Grant caught 2 BIG spottys Sunday, another kayaker caught a 1.2m Spanish, and a AI kayaker had a double strike witch stopped the AI in its tracks?...., BIG runs but hooks where straightened?? What a fish&#8230;

Hole lot of sharks where caught each day.

Sorry , no picks yet&#8230;.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice work. Well looks like you guys have some decent weather this week so enjoy. Also Dennis (legend 75yr old kayaker from Palm Beach on the Gold coast) arrived today so look out for him at the camp ground in his old camper van and say hi cause he is a great bloke. Try to keep up with him on his wooden ply yak out there; he can catch plenty on his Alveys. Look forward to hearing some more and seeing some pics; remember a pic of the fairer sex holding your fish increases your status big time for sure.
Chris


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Got home not long ago after spending the last week at SWR with the family at the in laws.

As Louis mentioned plenty of sharks caught by all with the mackerel starting to make an appearance (the day I leave being the best, grrr). Water is still green though warm at around 24 degrees with mention of blue water at the 60m mark and moving closer - good luck for the guys heading up later.

In total I managed to get out fishing 3 times on the yak and once on a mate's stink boat. Tally of 5 sharks hooked and a couple of other bite offs which seemed to move faster than the sharks before I switched to wire for my last outing. Had fun on the stink boat near Grassy Head chasing schools of tuna busting up here there and everywhere. Turned out to be only mack tuna (hoping for more) but these were great fun on light 2500 spin tackle and bream gear at around the 3-5kg mark.



















Beautiful weather conditions for fishing up until Saturday when the Nor Easterly winds picked up which made for lumpy fishing conditions. I headed out a bit later that morning than the others and as I headed for the bait grounds coming back were Grant, Louis and Morton (not on the forum) saying that conditions were very tricky at the bait grounds. Now for those that know Grant Ashwell, for him to make that kind of statement is saying something. So we waited around for a while seeing if the conditions would improve (which they did in the end) and I at least was determined to make the most of my last outing.










We scored bait fairly easily though I was starting to feel green in the conditions but persevered. We headed out wide as we had done the last couple of times and as usual I fished one livey on the surface and the other downrigged around the 15m mark. Trolled around and around for no hook ups and was leaving my own burley trails around the place but kept fishing. It took about 2 hours before my little slimey was nailed on the surface but the strike wasn't as fast as I hoped and sure enough another hammerhead showed it's ugly mug boat side. I'd had enough by this stage and decided to at least bring this guy back for the family to feed on. Crumbed and fried small sharks are pretty tasty and this hammer around the 1.2m mark was towed the 3km or so back to the ramp.










Hopefully the troops arriving later will find the more decent fish which are starting to show their face.

Apart from the spotty and spanish mackerel off the gaol, there are also reports of Yellowfin around fish rock (which may come closer if the water clears up), cobes and even wahoo starting to make an appearance so good luck guys. Oh and by the way, I saw photos of a great GT (around 5kg) caught by one of the kayakers right at the break wall near where you launch flicking a small minnow lure so worth prospecting around there as you never know what will show up.

Marty


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I like the hand spear attached t your hobie.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Back up shark shield ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice one guys.
I've given up looking at the wind forecast, every time I look it changes.
It doesn't look great for the end of the week when we arrive but fingers crossed it lets us fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

20 kg cobia this morning... i won't be home for a few more days so will write a report then. Hopefully Occy can chime in with a pic of it until then...


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice work Jon, congrats. Did you see Dennis? Here is a pic of him last thu when he scored 2 cobes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep met him on the water and had a good chat shortly before i got the cobe. Seemed like a good bloke.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Great times Guys. Congrats


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Just three more sleeps now. Can't wait.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

2 more sleeps really, you know you wont sleep once we arrive.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great results, looks like everyone will be well fed.

Were any Cobia etc taken off a downrigger, or were they all off unweighted livies ? ( 2 nights before I can get there - don't think I'll be able to sleep....)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Cobia was on a livey with a breakaway sinker. The water was dirty but improving. Should the weather hold it'll be great for you guys arriving at the end of the week.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I will be up there late tonight (tomorrow morning) and will be heading out for a fish in the morning with you guys. Only bringing a couple of rods and stuff, but still hope to catch something fun on the end of the line.


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Quick update

29 Feb:
No macarell today, couple of sharks were caught by most and I landed this 1.05m Longtail tuna.









1st March:
Quiet day on the water, couple of sharks caught.

Cheers

Tonie


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Link to my trip report... viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53496


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53508


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

The best part of the week for me was watching the excited faces as several fishers caught their PB's. About 5 that I can think of. For some, this was the first visit to SWR and I am sure most went away thinking that the place has potential. I met a range of characters all of whom provided companionship, laughs and little "tricks" they use to fish. I loved the enthusiasim that many displayed and while some of these people did not get a fish, they will in time. I was especially encouraged by the two 75yr olds who were out and about on their yaks. At that rate and blessed with good health, I have many years ahead of me

There were certainly more fish present this year and they were shared about rather than just one or two hooking up. Conditions were not ideal with green water, fluctuating temperatures and strong winds at times. The chop seemed to inspire the Spanish though with 20kg specimens being hooked. Slimeys were scarce but almost ensured a strike

I experienced my first jumping Blacktip shark which cleared the water 3 times and had me wondering what I had hooked. 
On reflection, I think that I lacked focus, getting torn between targetting Cobia, Mackeral and Tuna with the odd trip out wider for Marlin. Five AM starts for 10 days in a row knocked me about physically though the mind stayed positive until Friday when I had just had enough and rationalised that going home was the thing to do. Of course, I am now prowling Willyweather looking for an excuse to return as soon as possible.

So for those who fed me, entertained me and gave me someone to yarn too, thanks. I hope to see you again next time.

Grant


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow what a great time and effort by all, plenty of stories in this lot  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

DON'T GO PAST THE BINS!

Unless you want to go to Hat Head.

Trevor


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

kayakone said:


> DON'T GO PAST THE BINS!
> 
> Unless you want to go to Hat Head.
> 
> Trevor


And get rescued...


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome week and one Im really sorry I had to miss for the first time in four years. Looks like the fish were around this year and the weather was kind. Well done on 10 in a row Grant. Top effort. Looks like Ill have to book early next year.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > DON'T GO PAST THE BINS!
> ...


There is a story in here somewhere, and don't give me any of that what happens at SWR stays at SWR stuff. And don't let the truth get in the way of a good story either.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

BIGKEV said:


> yankatthebay said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


Rumour has it that it was a vocal advocate of kayak safety who we will call safety boy rather than name him. From the rumours going around, he went down to Fish rock against all advice in his AI, and couldn't get back against the current and had to be rescued.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh do tell...


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

oh dear......

Potential TOW perhaps?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Cmon guys, don't leave it all to us to speculate what happened! Spill the beans, fill in the blanks and tell us the stories. Look at Ant and others telling us all about their TOW's, it is for the betterment of the kayaking fraternity.....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you really want to know about another stuff-up?


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Do tell 

So I can learn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

It needs to be told. If for no other reasons than to hopefully prevent someone else from being cocky.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It's a good story Trevor and one that many can learn from.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

keza said:


> It's a good story Trevor and one that many can learn from.





nezevic said:


> It needs to be told. If for no other reasons than to hopefully prevent someone else from being cocky.


Tell the story for crying out loud, ??


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I wonder what it's like around the corner????


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Geez it does look inviting though...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

avayak said:


> I wonder what it's like around the corner????


Beautiful coastline. As Grant said "wild and woolly". A recommended trip. :shock:

Trevor


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

kayakone said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what it's like around the corner????
> ...


In a stinker!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Physhopath said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good story Trevor and one that many can learn from.
> ...


Link.

viewtopic.php?p=550977#p550977


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gr8 story Trev nothing to be ashamed of at all. It could def happen to anyone especially in that area obviously. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

